# Finding legit shit



## Aggresive (Nov 25, 2016)

So here it goes. Very first ever post and have questions. First I've been using different brands of sustanon 250 at 250/week. I'm over 40 and first ever experience with steroids. Felt good on the first jug bot not even close on the second.. hammer anabolics is the second jug type. Man I need to find and acces legit safe shit i can order and get asap. Thinking about driving to Mexico. Any help is appreciated... thanks


----------



## bigsean320 (Nov 26, 2016)

Gp,dq are what i was told, an pharmacon.org

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2016)

Not kosher 



Aggresive said:


> So here it goes. Very first ever post and have questions. First I've been using different brands of sustanon 250 at 250/week. I'm over 40 and first ever experience with steroids. Felt good on the first jug bot not even close on the second.. hammer anabolics is the second jug type. Man I need to find and acces legit safe shit i can order and get asap. Thinking about driving to Mexico. Any help is appreciated... thanks



Send a private message next time bro... 



bigsean320 said:


> Gp,dq are what i was told, an pharmacon.org
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dAii (Nov 28, 2016)

BadGas said:


> Not kosher
> 
> 
> 
> Send a private message next time bro...



why? what rule did the op break? this is under source check and review.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2016)

A source check and review = Asking other members to share their experience with particular source or you share your own personal experience with a particular source.. 

A source check is not creating a thread, asking everyone to give you new sources. 

And I do not believe OP or you actually broke a rule on this forum. Other forums are much stricter and you can not ask for sources or your thread and posts get deleted.. 



dAii said:


> why? what rule did the op break? this is under source check and review.


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds pretty desperate driving to Mexico, you might actually get yourself in a worse off situation doing that even.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

No source checking.

Drive to Mexico instead 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------

